# KC crate label rules / some research!



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Those who show - what do you put on your crate label, if you use a crate? All I can find from the KC is that it must have your exhibit number on. I would assume, name, telephone number, maybe dog's name too?

Also, I've been doing these custom pet doodles recently - https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/FabNichePetDoodles
and they are doing quite well in themselves (I've just moved to Etsy from a different website that has really annoyed me). However I thought about offering custom crate labels for shows - so your dog doodled then spaces for all the relevant information, and maybe laminate it so you can wipe on and off the exhibit number each show.

Do you think those who use crates would be interested? I think I know a few people who would be but I thought I'd ask here too!


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

I use a normal luggage tag with Affix, name and address and mobile number.
I know we're meant to have exhibit number on, too.
I'd love a personalised label. I'm sure lots of other people would.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Born to Boogie said:


> I use a normal luggage tag with Affix, name and address and mobile number.
> I know we're meant to have exhibit number on, too.
> I'd love a personalised label. I'm sure lots of other people would.


Yeah, I think that seems about the right amount of information! Enough for them to be able to contact you I guess, and then exhibit number.

I'm going to do a few trial runs and see how they go then


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

I'd love to see how they go


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Born to Boogie said:


> I'd love to see how they go


I'm thinking something along these lines...


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

That's everything we'd need.
How would you attach it?


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Born to Boogie said:


> That's everything we'd need.
> How would you attach it?


Awesome.

Currently i'm thinking hole in the corner and then those very small trigger clips you get -often on things like keychains. Then it could be attached either to wire crate or perhaps to a zip on a fabric crate...


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Good plan


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Didn't realise we had to have exhibit number on there, mine has just my name and mobile phone number.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Firedog said:


> Didn't realise we had to have exhibit number on there, mine has just my name and mobile phone number.


It's the only information they actually specify needs to be displayed from my research. Useful


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

I like to have all my info on, so that if something happens, when I've gone to the loo, or buy a coffee, people could contact me quickly and easily.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

My thoughts too


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

They are all ready to go! We will see how they go... https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/239947121/personalised-cratecage-label-for-dog


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Will get on it, now


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

So, if I order it and put the details in the Note box, what happens about pics?
There are pics of Boogie on my web site
http://www.astrolyka.com/boogie-bigger-boo.html


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Born to Boogie said:


> So, if I order it and put the details in the Note box, what happens about pics?
> There are pics of Boogie on my web site
> http://www.astrolyka.com/boogie-bigger-boo.html


Thanks! Normally I email asking for photos but I can use the ones on your website


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

He is handsome but he has a very small brain


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Boo says thank you. He's naked at the moment, so it will be Midland Counties, before we use our label.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry, don't know why that's come out sideways. Will try again 

Just hopeless. Shouldn't be allowed out, on my own


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Born to Boogie said:


> Sorry, don't know why that's come out sideways. Will try again
> 
> Just hopeless. Shouldn't be allowed out, on my own


I can't see a pic! Haha! Glad Boo likes it  Ruska naked too so we won't be using ours until Richmond.  Hopefully enough time for others to be interested in one too! Haha!


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

lupie said:


> I can't see a pic! Haha! Glad Boo likes it  Ruska naked too so we won't be using ours until Richmond.  Hopefully enough time for others to be interested in one too! Haha!


I ended up taking it down. Will try again, though it will probably be sideways again.

Yup, still sideways! Perhaps I'll leave it for now


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Mine s got a head study of Dexter on it. Home number and mobile No : plus a space to put bench no ( you'll need a marker pen ) and a hole punched out with ribbon to tie on crate x


----------

